# So what are the risks?



## babyno9

I guess i am classed as "old" now, 36 this year.

I had a miscarriage in October 2016 and now 4 weeks pregnant again. I guess i'm more likely to have another miscarriage? &#55357;&#56897;


----------



## MsRipple

You do have an elevated risk of miscarriage as you get older. Though keep in mind you are much more likely to have a healthy baby than a miscarriage. Congratulations!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I am 36 and 21+5 pregnant with a baby boy so it is very possible. I did have a mc last April but it was really early and straightforward. We are slightly more at risk for problems but if you do research online, at 36 it's only slightly elevated. Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------

